

You Think Your ISP is Bad? Does Your Mayor Call Them Out Like This? - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2014/07/you-think-your-isp-is-bad-your-mayor.html

======
kazinator
What "broadband signal" is he talking about there, and how does over-
subscribing it weaken that signal?

~~~
EwanG
He's talking about the WiFi at various hotels and other venues and trying to
explain how having the backhaul oversubscribed is causing the throughput to be
next to nonexistant.

~~~
kazinator
Poor Wi-Fi signals strength is not related to the upstream network nodes being
over-subscribed with traffic. It is caused by the particular venue not
deploying a sufficient number of well-placed access points.

Based on the technical gaffes in the letter, I do not believe that it
identifies the correct root cause of the supposed connectivity difficulties.
Yet, the letter makes statements which are damaging to the reputation of the
ISP.

Some people will believe it because of the weight of the mayoral signature at
the bottom, which appears to be an inappropriate use of that office.

